

The Solution to App Fatigue and Hitting the App Wall - mbertrand
http://blog.cloudbot.com/post/3765163892/the-solution-to-app-fatigue-and-hitting-the-app-wall

======
mdg
Or you could just not drink the kool aid of every tech fad that comes out?

